# [LE] Scottish Parliament Listens to K9 Magazine on Dangerous Dog Proposals - Dog Maga



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.dogmagazine.net/archives/534/scottish-parliament-listens-to-k9-magazine-on-dangerous-dog-proposals/&cid=0&ei=VfInSNPkN5ru8ATdpY2cCg&usg=AFrqEzc_qGDFOQpB5krx_jiT4EDxoHZ7aA">Scottish Parliament Listens to <b>K9</b> Magazine on Dangerous Dog Proposals</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Dog Magazine dot net, UK -</font> <nobr>16 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1><b>K9</b> Magazine, via DogMagazine.net reported exclusively on the proposed legislation and a Alex Neil MSP actually took the time to contribute to the public <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

